# I'm dating a Tinder girl, any tips?



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2019)

in 1 hour I will meet a girl known Tinder for the first time in my life: she is a German tourist...
Any tips or advice?
I will wear boots with 3 sections shoe lifts and blue contacts


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Dec 13, 2019)

try rope


----------



## Deusmaximus (Dec 13, 2019)

Tourist = ons/fun = escalate and be sexual!


----------



## Gunna (Dec 13, 2019)

where are yall meeting?


----------



## Sal123 (Dec 13, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> in 1 hour I will meet a girl known Tinder for the first time in my life: she is a German tourist...
> Any tips or advice?


Try to find something u have in common, shell open up a lot more and be more engaged


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 13, 2019)

Deusmaximus said:


> Tourist = ons/fun = escalate and be sexual!


----------



## Sal123 (Dec 13, 2019)

But why german , most r so boring, us Western European’s make fun out of the Germans and they don’t even know it lmao


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 13, 2019)

LOL @ dating a slut from tinder


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2019)

Sal123 said:


> But why german , most r so boring


as an incel I have no choice


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2019)

Gunna said:


> where are yall meeting?


a bar


----------



## beyourself (Dec 13, 2019)

*Tell her aboot PSL, explain hypergamy and try convincing her how she's supposed to be fucking you not chads

bro she's yours*​


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2019)

beyourself said:


> *Tell her aboot PSL, explain hypergamy and try convincing her how she's supposed to be fucking you not chads
> 
> bro she's yours*​


"unlike average chads, I am 3 centimeters taller naturally and 6 centimeters taller considering my lifts"


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 13, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> "unlike average chads, I am 3 centimeters taller naturally and 6 centimeters taller considering my lifts"


can i get banned for shitposting in mod forums?


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2019)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> can i get banned for shitposting in mod forums?


the shitposting is allowed unless you are in the looksmaxing section


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 13, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> the shitposting is allowed unless you are in the looksmaxing section


is it allowed in succes power and luxury section


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 13, 2019)

Most German girls I've met are weird, serious and rigid.. 

Good luck making a joke


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Dec 13, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> in 1 hour I will meet a girl known Tinder for the first time in my life: she is a German tourist...
> Any tips or advice?
> I will wear boots with 3 sections shoe lifts and blue contacts


*good luck bro
remember: never flinch
keep your HIGH T behavior and act smooth on that bitch*


----------



## SikKunt (Dec 13, 2019)

Pictures, man...


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Dec 13, 2019)

io ieri sono uscito con una grassa e ha notato le lentine colorate, quindi ti consiglio di non starle troppo vicino


----------



## Cody (Dec 13, 2019)

Tell her about ur botched otoplasty experience


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 13, 2019)

*FUCK HER HARD AND SAY THATS FROM GIGACHAD PREETYBOY PIETROSIEK THE SLAYER*


Cody said:


> Tell her about ur botched otoplasty experience


*COPE*


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 13, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> *any tips?*


My tips.

Look pretty, and stfu.


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Dec 13, 2019)

Good luck buddy boyo.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 13, 2019)

deleted


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 13, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Most German girls I've met are weird, serious and rigid..
> 
> Good luck making a joke


True they tend to be very robotic. I remember when I went on internship and stayed at this german family. Tried making jokes twice, didn't work out


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 13, 2019)

touch her, grope her, then fk her


----------



## retard (Dec 13, 2019)

Tell her she has a nice jaw and then she will recriptocate and anaylyze your jaw and it will halo you even harder bro


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Dec 13, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> touch her, grope her, then fk her


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 13, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> in 1 hour I will meet a girl known Tinder for the first time in my life: she is a German tourist...
> Any tips or advice?
> I will wear boots with 3 sections shoe lifts and blue contacts


How did it go?


----------



## Dude420 (Dec 14, 2019)

Tip#1: Don't ask for tips on an incel forum.


----------



## LowTierNormie (Dec 14, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> in 1 hour I will meet a girl known Tinder for the first time in my life: she is a German tourist...
> Any tips or advice?
> I will wear boots with 3 sections shoe lifts and blue contacts


Make sure to get some practice done with lifts. You'll walk weird if you have never used them before


----------



## DoctorPMA (Dec 14, 2019)

Been there. Most likely she wants a friend to show her around town. Quote me when your date is over lol.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 14, 2019)

bro in that case be yourself is not a meme ded srs. If she is already into your looks, you can do whatever you want and she will like it. dont listen to these autists here


----------



## Justttt (Dec 14, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> How did it go?


----------



## TheMewingBBC (Dec 15, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> How did it go?


Oh boy
If he hasn’t respond yet, it means not that great


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 15, 2019)

He choose the path of the rope


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 15, 2019)

Fuck her


----------



## SeiGun (Dec 15, 2019)

im late, nothing you do will change if you will slay or not, it just your looks

updates?


----------



## Bewusst (Dec 15, 2019)

Legends have it, he's still banging


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2019)

he fucks her as we speak


----------



## Fosty (Dec 15, 2019)

Mr_Norwood said:


> Most German girls I've met are weird, serious and rigid..
> 
> Good luck making a joke


They are this way just for you bro, for Chad they are the sxact opposite.


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Justttt (Dec 16, 2019)

@Lorsss update us bro


----------



## Latin_Ladiesman (Dec 16, 2019)

Fuck her,


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 16, 2019)

My guess is he got ghosted or cancelled on last minute.


----------



## Dogs (Dec 16, 2019)

SLAYER SLAYER SLAYER


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Dec 16, 2019)

"I'm sorry I'm not free well today"


----------



## Luke LLL (Dec 16, 2019)

Impregnate her


----------



## moggingmachine (Dec 16, 2019)

yes, dont


----------



## auboutduprecipice (Dec 16, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> io ieri sono uscito con una grassa e ha notato le lentine colorate, quindi ti consiglio di non starle troppo vicino



porca puttana ma quanto sei autista l'hai davvero fatto?


----------



## Sal123 (Dec 16, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> in 1 hour I will meet a girl known Tinder for the first time in my life: she is a German tourist...
> Any tips or advice?
> I will wear boots with 3 sections shoe lifts and blue contacts


loss what ethnicity r u, if u ever wear contacts i suggest solotica they look VERY realistic especially the blue.


----------



## EthnicelAscension (Dec 16, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> My guess is he got ghosted or cancelled on last minute.


----------



## born2shitforced2wipe (Dec 16, 2019)

wear a gopro


----------



## Hades (Dec 16, 2019)

It was probably a serial killer


----------



## Vitruvian (Dec 16, 2019)

RIP


----------



## Depressed Twink (Dec 17, 2019)

born2shitforced2wipe said:


> wear a gopro



Idk why I find this comment so funny ngl jfl


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 18, 2019)

Vitruvian said:


> RIP


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 18, 2019)

Don't act retarded


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 18, 2019)

Learn how to get what you want out of life. Lifestyle, success, power, confidence, and money.


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 18, 2019)

I met up with a girl via tinder in Japan. One of the cringest experiences in my life. Generic trash like us isn't supposed to talk to women. Only chad is allowed to look at women.


----------



## RAITEIII (Dec 18, 2019)

Update lol


----------



## BlackBoyo (Dec 18, 2019)

Over for him 
@Lorsss


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 18, 2019)

RAITEIII said:


> Update lol


He never went and jerked off to tentacle porn home instead


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Dec 18, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> I met up with a girl via tinder in Japan. One of the cringest experiences in my life. Generic trash like us isn't supposed to talk to women. Only chad is allowed to look at women.


Can you recount the date? And yes, if you have a long midface it's over even in Japan


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 18, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Can you recount the date? And yes, if you have a long midface it's over even in Japan


what surgeries will you do in future?


----------



## Barbarossa_ (Dec 18, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> what surgeries will you do in future?


Over for modcels! Lol
What happened bro?


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 18, 2019)

medialcanthuscel said:


> Can you recount the date? And yes, if you have a long midface it's over even in Japan


Basically I met up with her, we went to see a temple.
Then we went to a restaurant and later to tokyo sky tree where we had a tee and talked.
Also the girl was 29 and I was 20 at the time.
She wasn't attractive but also not ugly.
I just noticed how I am not able to properly talk to women due to autism and high inhibition.


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Dec 18, 2019)

Lorsss said:


> what surgeries will you do in future?


Te l'ho già detto, sottorbitali rino brownridge
[QUOTE="Time Travel, post: 1319758, m
I just noticed how I am not able to properly talk to women due to autism and high inhibition.
[/QUOTE]
Oh, another cope with muh personality


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 18, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> I just noticed how I am not able to properly talk to women due to autism and high inhibition.


Why you so focused on looks. When with autism, you should enroll as much time as possible into social-learning-practise-classes. Training soical skills, alot, over and over again. 




__





Social Skills Interventions: Getting to the Core of Autism | Interactive Autism Network


IAN, the Interactive Autism Network, allows you to discover the latest autism information and share what you know by participating in research online.



iancommunity.org


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 18, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Why you so focused on looks. When with autism, you should enroll as much time as possible into social-learning-practise-classes. Training soical skills, alot, over and over again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the better you look, the more you can get away with being autistic


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 18, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> the better you look, the more you can get away with being autistic


Yes. That's true. And I get that.
At the same time; training to up the social skills is also a very good time investment


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 18, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Yes. That's true. And I get that.
> At the same time; training to up the social skills is also a very good time investment





eduardkoopman said:


> Yes. That's true. And I get that.
> At the same time; training to up the social skills is also a very good time investment


I've tried, they can't be changed


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 18, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> I've tried, they can't be changed


In what way have you tried training social skills, if I may ask?? What is under guidance of a professional, or you just tried to practise soical skills on your own?
(asking because I know a guy that I think and he also thinks himself is in the autist-spectrum; maybe I thought he could train himself to become better at it


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 18, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> In what way have you tried training social skills, if I may ask?? What is under guidance of a professional, or you just tried to practise soical skills on your own?
> (asking because I know a guy that I think and he also thinks himself is in the autist-spectrum; maybe I thought he could train himself to become better at it


I thought I could try to be more low inhib but it doesn't work and seems fake when i do it.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2019)

Gl. But be careful about her only using you for free dinner and validation


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 18, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> I thought I could try to be more low inhib but it doesn't work and seems fake when i do it.


Imo. I read promissing things on autistic people (even adults); gett great benifit from practising social skills with prfoessional people. Acting out scenario's and stuff.
fully offered guided soical trainings. Stuff like this: https://www.autismspeaks.org/news/social-skills-classes-produce-lasting-benefits-adults-autism
That way some could improve0social skills lastingly. At least study says.


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 18, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Imo. I read promissing things on autistic people (even adults); gett great benifit from practising social skills with prfoessional people. Acting out scenario's and stuff.
> fully offered guided soical trainings. Stuff like this: https://www.autismspeaks.org/news/social-skills-classes-produce-lasting-benefits-adults-autism
> That way some could improve0social skills lastingly. At least study says.


I know how I have to act in public, it's just that I can't do it.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 18, 2019)

Time Travel said:


> I know how I have to act in public, it's just that I can't do it.


Do you think with porfessionals help (like that training course in the study I linked, with acting and stuff), you could make the transition from "knowing how but can't do" into "knowing and can act out/do/fake"?


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 18, 2019)

eduardkoopman said:


> Do you think with porfessionals help (like that training course in the study I linked, with acting and stuff), you could make the transition from "knowing how but can't do" into "knowing and can act out/do/fake"?


no. Role play will always be different.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Dec 18, 2019)

How embarrassing that he is responding actively in this thread but still dodges everyone's pressing question about what went down. I guarantee my prediction was spot on, but who knows if OP will never update us.


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 18, 2019)

justanothergymcell said:


> How embarrassing that he is responding actively in this thread but still dodges everyone's pressing question about what went down. I guarantee my prediction was spot on, but who knows if OP will never update us.


50-50. I feel like he doesn't want to brag or is unsure of how the date went


----------



## BigChinHispanic (Dec 18, 2019)

So you're gonna tell us how did it go or not bitch


----------



## prgfromnl (Dec 18, 2019)

@Lorsss update us boyo


----------



## Deleted member 3583 (Dec 18, 2019)

BigChinHispanic said:


> So you're gonna tell us how did it go or not bitch


She asked him if she could peg him and he couldn't say no apparently. Confirm this pls @Lorsss


----------



## cardiologist (Dec 18, 2019)

Sal123 said:


> Try to find something u have in common, shell open up a lot more and be more engaged


Most non-autistic answer I've seen on this forum in a while ngl


----------

